# Winkers !!!!!



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cars been back on the road 4 days and some wanker goes and scrapes it.... Now needs a respray :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Why would you *scrap *it for a little *scrape.* :lol: :lol:  :wink: :wink: 
I would be gutted & Yes must agree plenty of idiots out there. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kin ell mate...thats some scrape...doesnt look like its been done by a car...will a smart repair sort it?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Unbelievable!

It'll fix though, don't get too disheartened. 
I'm so paranoid about wherever I leave my car these days, so many pricks on the road.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Why would you *scrap *it for a little *scrape.* :lol: :lol:  :wink: :wink:
> I would be gutted & Yes must agree plenty of idiots out there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Haha my bad ! Although at times I do feel like scraping it !!! :lol:



ades tt 180 said:


> Kin ell mate...thats some scrape...doesnt look like its been done by a car...will a smart repair sort it?


Not sure if it was a rent a truck that was parked near me at work :/ couldn't be anything else and defiantly wasn't there this morning.

Will have to speak to my bodyshop when I get chance. Either way, more money I didnt want to spend :/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kin ell tonks........that looks like when i caught my side of bumper on a pebble dash wall. wish you would take more care of the car bud. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Put a sticky plaster on it ie sticky bomb cos we all know things happen in threes.

I'm upto 2 panels to get wrapped at the mo.
Steve


----------

